# Microchips in H&K pistols



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

At the ERGC meeting last night, got to see a compact 45 caliber H&K pistol with a microchip in it. Hadn't heard about that before or if I did, I slept since then and wasn't properly retrained.
The gun owner checked with H&K on why the gun had the chip and was told that it was to track the gun while at the factory through the manufacturing process and for inventory purposes. The chip responses to a radio signal from up to 10 feet away and transmits the gun's info such as serial number.
While this makes sense from the factory, I pesonnally do not like the idea - anyone with the right signal could tell where the gun is if they are within 10 feet of the gun (there goes carrying concealed) to include pinpointing the gun in a vehicle. Too much like warrantless search that violates the Bill of Rights. Could be argued that that would be great for crowd control but again, violates the person carrying the gun Constitutional rights.
Do any other companies tag their guns this way?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HK tags their guns for military and LEO's with these to keep up with round count for parts replacement. Sometimes those guns get into civilian hands. Never heard of being able to detect or communicate via radio signal. Way more complicated stuff is manufactured that don't have to have any microchips installed to keep up with them at the factory.... That don't sound right


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where, exactly, was this microchip located?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

H & K is not the only ones.
There is talk (true or not?) of the ability to remotely disable the chipped firearm.
Just google "rfid chip in guns"


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hah, i wont be buying anything like this, yet another reason to stick with my vintage obsession. im with mr. fish tho, wheres the chip at, take the thing out or disable it, a huge magnet should do the trick lol


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> hah, i wont be buying anything like this, yet another reason to stick with my vintage obsession. im with mr. fish tho, wheres the chip at, take the thing out or disable it, a huge magnet should do the trick lol


You could disable or remove it.
But if it is or becomes a federal requirement, the feds will make it a felony if removed or disabled.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

very true, i hope i got my sailboat ready to go when the time comes, ill just pack all my things that i need and leave, yall can handle the end without me.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew this was coming. Too bad there is going to be a lot of people that will tuck their tail in between there legs when the time comes...


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Microchip was under the backstrap. Circular device that almost looked like a battery.

HK45 Owners Manual - From Section 2 Page 16 and I quote:
"Transponder (Optional)- Internal (molded-in) electronic data storage device. Permits permanent and changeable data (serial number, rack number, user name, round count, etc.) storage on pistol by operator, armorer."


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

This is kinda like the g'ment can't track your vehicle, right? It's almost hard to imagine that every move we make is tracked by some means of the g'ment.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on, They can't track it it's most likely just for serial numbers and rightful owners. I would think in order to read the card they would have to be right on the gun with a scanner.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> Come on, They can't track it it's most likely just for serial numbers and rightful owners. I would think in order to read the card they would have to be right on the gun with a scanner.:thumbup::thumbup:


It is just a matter of time until battery technology gets good enough (small enough) to transmit the info further.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> It is just a matter of time until battery technology gets good enough (small enough) to transmit the info further.


Ok you win....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sealark said:


> Come on, They can't track it it's most likely just for serial numbers and rightful owners. I would think in order to read the card they would have to be right on the gun with a scanner.:thumbup::thumbup:


Not true. RFID can work at a pretty good distance. Many companies use RFID to track movement of their products in HUGE warehouses. I have some background with this technology used on military bases to try and prevent theft etc... :thumbup:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What happens if (can) you remove it? Does it disable the gun? 
If it does effect performance, it would make H&K a non-starter for me.


----------

